# Impromptu Newark, DE herf at the DP



## Isombitch (May 16, 2006)

It started out as a couple brothers getting together for a beer and a cigar and we're up to five herfers now. It's a herf!

Short notice, but a herf nonetheless. Stop by the Deer Park on Main St, at 7PM on Wed(yup, this wed, 9/13) and smoke a gar, shoot the bull, and toss one back. We'll be on the second floor balcony trainspotting.

Steve


----------

